# hair slipped



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I had a taxidermist screw up the tanning and ruin my bear hide. All the hair is falling out I was wondering if I could scrape the hair off and use the leather for something else? I was thinking knife sheath or gun case, any ideas?


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

How about a burial blanket for the taxidermist.

Man I would be pissed


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Bear are very sensitive animals to work with anyways. If they are not properly handled from kill to tan that will cause hair slipage. There could be a number of reasons why the hair is slipping. If it is slipping that bad than you should be able to remove the rest of it. And make something of the leather. Bummer that you spent the money to have it tanned it isn't cheap. Did the taxidermist send it to a tannery or do it himself?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Careful fellers'. One of the bear rugs I processed this past fall had quite a few fly eggs in the nasal cavity when I received it. It was a very nervous few weeks waiting for it to come back from the tannery.

A cape I processed this week was attached to a very smelly body skin. I hope the bacteria did not spread to the cape dermis.

I have yet to have a problem with an item I handle from arrow/bullet to mount (my deer age for a week when the weather is right).

And, there are taxidermists who will let skins go bad through neglect.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I found out the hard way that the taxidermist had all kinds of personal problems. I gave this person 1 year to get the job done, before I started to contact the person. Then about 5 more months of unanswered phone calls the certified letters. Finaly I got a lawyer to call an he got an answer the first time he called. I got my money back and the bear and I ever charged this person back for the second taxidermist input on saving the hide.

I was careful with the prep of the hide, I trailered it out of the woods and it was in the taxidermist hand within 30 hours of the kill. 

The worst thing about it was it was a boone and crocket bear. All I got is the skull and pictures.

Thanx for the info


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Not to be an jerk but 30hrs of the kill dosent mean a thing!!! was the bear skinned? and cooled? A friend of mine shot a bear and they skinned it 1 hr after the kill and put it in the freezer and it still slipped. You have to skinn it then lay it opened up in a freezer to cool then roll up and freeze. Try this take some meat and roll it up in a thick warm blanket and place it in the freezer and see how long it takes to freeze solid. Also people think if they get salt on a hide right away it will help but then they put it in a freezer when they get home. Think about what we put on our roads to keep them from freezing........SALT!!!!

Hope this helps


Rob


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Maybe I screwed up, I told the taxidermist how I handle the bear and she said it would be fine. The second taxidermist said the she must have done her own tanning because the ears where still rolled up together and I guess that when you freeze the hide that way will mess things up. Then there was more hair slipping randomly over the rest of the hide. 

I just chalked it up to a learning lesson.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

nitetime,

I share your pain, I have a B&C bear at the taxi that also has a bad case of hair slippage. It looks like I might be able to save a shoulder mount out of it but it makes me sick to my stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

It sounds like you didnt get hurt too bad, I think you stated that you got your money back unless I mis-read your post, there are so many factors involved in hair slippage as others have stated, but in the same, a good taxidermist should know before they send it to the tanner if the skin is already in poor condition and at risk of slipping and inform the client. At the least the tanner will call the taxidermist and tell them if when rehydrated they found hair slippage, then the taxidermist at that time can inform the client. It is a matter of communication. Had you known right away then you probably wouldnt be as upset.

but.. then again if this taxidermist tried to self tan the hide and/ or they screwed up in some way, then they will try to "slip" it past you--pun intended.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I found out later that this taxidermist had alot of people's animals for several years and would not return a call or give them back to them so they could get them done by someone else.


----------

